# Mit GuFi auf Dorsch



## loftje (30. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin,

Wollte mal wissen was ihr zum Thema Dorsch auf Gummifisch sagt! Welche Größe und welches Gewicht verwendet ihr? In welcher Tiefe, bei welchem Wetter, usw. Haut in die Tasten und berichtet alles was ihr wisst :m

Gruß loftje!


----------



## Silvio.i (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

Passend zu deiner Frage hier, die Antworten:
Tiefe 3-33m (Ostsee), bis 80m Norwegen
Größe 5cm als Beifänger, bis 16cm als Hauptköder (Ostsee) 23cm Norwegen
Farben: gold/orange mit Glitter, schwarz/feuerrot, schwarz/grün, schwarz/orange mit und ohne Glitter , schwarz/motoroil sowie reines motoroil mit und ohne Glitter, schwarz/braun, orange, fluogelb-grün-glitter mit rotem schwanz, grün-glitter-blau-glitter mit rotem schwanz. das sind dann gleube ich die Farben, mit denen ich schon Dorsch gefangen habe.
Ach ja, Bleiköpfe von 15 bis 120g.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen präzisere Fragen zu stellen :q*

*


----------



## loftje (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort!!
Wie sollte denn die Köderführung aussehen?
Spielt das Wetter eine Rolle oder ist der GuFi immer einsetzbar?


----------



## flaps_full (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

Ich mag das Fischen mit GuFi aufm Kutter am liebsten in der Abdrift. Runterlassen und dann immer nur leicht zupfen. Das hat den Vorteil, man kann den Köder hart am Grund führen kann und hat nicht wie beim Pilker andauernd Kraut oder Muscheln am Drilling.

In der Andrift benutze ich lieber leichte Pilke bis 75g, dort war ich mit Gummi noch nie richtig erfolgreich.


----------



## magnus12 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

sag doch erstmal was Du vorhast. Es macht schon einen Unterschied ob Du z.B. im August vom Kutter oder im Oktober vom Belly aus fischt. Vorher wirst Du hier auch keine vernünftigen Antworten kriegen(können). #c


----------



## loftje (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

Bin im August 3 Wochen in Westschweden und werde dort alles mögliche  vom Boot ausprobieren um den einen oder anderen Dorsch an die Leine zu krigen!
Die Wassertiefe wird dabei bis max 40m gehen aber eher in Tiefen von ca 20m!

Ist ein Angstdrilling von Vorteil oder ist der in diesem Fall überflüssig?


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

GuFi hat meinen Erfahrungen nach gegenüber Pilker stets Vorteile beim Angeln auf der Luv-Seite, so ja auch mein Vorredner um 18:52 Uhr vom heutigen 30.7.12.

Um dem Festsetzen des (Pilker-)Drillings am Grund beim Fischen in der Abdrift zu begegnen, kann man bekanntlich auch auf Jiggen mit Pilker ohne Drilling oder Birnenblei zurück greifen, was wiederum den Vorteil hat, dass man mit dieser Montage auch gut von Lee aus klar kommt. 

Damit kann das Angeln aber mühselig werden, wenn Jung-Dorsche oder Wittlinge unterwegs sind, du ziehst nach dem Biss solcher Fische die Montage u.U. 60 m gegen den Strom, um dann Untermaßige zu lösen und in die Freiheit zu entlassen, was reichlich Zeit kostet.

Ein GuFi ist dem gegenüber von der üblichen Hakengröße her für keinen mitnehmbaren Dorsch ein Problem, während untermaßige Dorsche und Wittlinge gar nicht gehakt werden;
du angelst also an Fischen, die du nicht entnehmen willst, von vornherein vorbei .

Mit Pilkern in den heute am meisten verwendeten Größen
und entsprechenden Drillingen hakst du mitunter Fische, bei denen du nicht wirklich weißt, was sie eigentlich mit ihrer vermeintlichen Beute vor hatten.

Petri Heil !


----------



## colognia75 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

Moin @ all !


Erfahrungsgemäß funktioniert das Angeln mit Gummifischen in der Zeit zwischen April und Juni am besten! 

In den warmen Monaten stehen die Ostseeleoparden auch gerne auf Beifänger! Auch wenn die meissten Wurfangler damit nich viel anfangen können! 

Das Gewicht der Köpfe sollte ausreichen um in Richtung Grund zu kommen (lieber etwas zu schwer als zu leicht)  ! Das hängt natürlich von Wind,Ober- und Unterströhmung ab! 

Ich angel am liebsten mit Köpfen zwischen 28 und 45 g !

Die Farbe der Gummis sollte man einfach ausprobieren! Nicht sofort aufgeben ! 

Petri Heil :k


----------



## Silvio.i (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

Na geht doch.
Wenn du vom Kleinboot aus startest würde ich dir den Kopyto 4L ans Herz legen. Folgende Farben sollten zur Grundausstattung gehören: orange/schwarz mit glitter, motoroil/schwarz mit Glitter, grün/scharz mit Glitter und blau/silber mit glitter. ist halt von Wetterlage, Wassertrübung und nahrungsangebot abhängig. Bei 20m Wassertiefe brauchst du je nach Schnurstärke , Beifänger, Drift ... zwischen 30 und 60g. Reicht das nicht mehr aus, muss der gute alte Pilker wieder her. Eine zweite Rute als "toter Mann" mit kleiner Dorschbombe solltest du auf jeden Fall auch auslegen.
Viel Erfolg und Bericht nicht vergessen!


----------



## loftje (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

Alles klar danke für die super Tipps!!
Bericht kommt natürlich aber dann erst Anfang September, da ich nicht weiß ob der Campingplatz dort W-lan zur Verfügung stellt!

Petri, loftje


----------



## bobbykron (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*



colognia75 schrieb:


> Moin @ all !
> 
> 
> Erfahrungsgemäß funktioniert das Angeln mit Gummifischen in der Zeit zwischen April und Juni am besten!
> ...



da hat sich wohl ein kleiner dreher eingeschlichen...

ich schwöre ja auf den 5er Kopyto RIVER + 40 - 80g kopf :vik:

ach und kein gufi in der andrift kann ich nicht bestätigen.
einfach volle pulle auswerfen und dann schnell rein"faulenzen" :q


----------



## colognia75 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

Moin,

der " Dreher " wurde korrigiert! ( Wollte nur mal testen ob alle aufpassen |bla Danke für die Info ! :m

Auch ich angel in der Andrift mit Gummifisch! Ich meinte die Beifänger ( Seitenarm)! Kostet nur Wurfweite und je nach Wetterlage und Tiefe  Sinkgeschwindigkeit ! 

Ich angel gerne nur mit Pilker oder GuFi !

Von wo aus fährst Du denn um auf Dorsch zu angeln ? Tages- oder Mehrtagesfahrten ?
____________________________________________________
SELBST DER SCHLECHTESTE ANGELTAG IST BESSER ALS DER BESTE ARBEITSTAG ! 
____________________________________________________


----------



## bobbykron (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

wenn du mir meinst, kutter nicht so oft und wenn dann tagestour start HRO.
ansonsten bellyboat...


----------



## welsfaenger (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

Andrift Angeln mit Gufi ist deutlich schwerer als in der Abdrift. Man muss sehr konzentriert fischen und passendes Gerät haben. Daher haben die meisten damit ihre Probleme bzw. kaum Erfolge. Wenn mans raus hat, ist es (auf jeden Fall bei mir) seeehr erfolgreich, auf jeden Fall erfolgreicher als Abdrift.
Ist aber nicht so ganz easy.
Noch 2 Wochen, dann gehts wieder los .... Störtebecker, wir kommen  

Ach ja, Solo fischen ist auf jeden Fall meistens die bessere Alternative.

Grüße


----------



## flaps_full (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Andrift Angeln mit Gufi ist deutlich schwerer als in der Abdrift. Man muss sehr konzentriert fischen und passendes Gerät haben. Daher haben die meisten damit ihre Probleme bzw. kaum Erfolge. Wenn mans raus hat, ist es (auf jeden Fall bei mir) seeehr erfolgreich, auf jeden Fall erfolgreicher als Abdrift.
> Ist aber nicht so ganz easy.
> Noch 2 Wochen, dann gehts wieder los .... Störtebecker, wir kommen
> 
> ...



Und WIE fischt man nun genau in der Andrift damit?


----------



## MeFo_83 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

@ flaps_full
volle pulle rauswerfen,
absacken lassen aber nie den kontakt zum köder verlieren durch durchhängende schnur.
also schnelle kurbeldrehungen und sich der strömung/drift anpassen.
aber wenn du die schnur stets "straff" hälst, kannst eigentlich nix verkehrt machen!
ist halt nur stressiger weil man viel mehr "arbeiten" muß als in der abdrift!
wir haben hier sehr gute erfahrungen mit nem mittelgroßem twister in motoroil/glitter oder dunkelorange/glitter, den du einfach am kutter runter lässt, und so gute gefühlte 10-15cm über grund hängen lässt.
keine jig- bzw pilkbewegungen machen, einfach nur hängen lassen und den rest macht die strömung in der andrift für dich!
funzt


----------



## elbetaler (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

Einfach am Kutter hängen lassen? Das möchte ich bezweifeln.
Das funktioniert selbstverfreilich, wenn es tief genug ist und der BLUB-BLUB-BLUB-Kutter-Motor nicht so dolle scheucht. Gute (ganz geheim!) Methode vom Belly und Kleinboot.
Allgemein vom Kutter lässt nur der was hängen/baumeln/dümpeln, der nicht so viele Fische fangen mag. Habe es leider oft erlebt, dass abgefüllte Typen sich lallend an der Reling gelümmelt haben (abgelassene Montage), so gut wie nichts gemacht haben und trotzdem ab und an schöne Fische fingen (oder fingen lassen).
Soll jeder machen, wie es für ihn am besten ist - Amen.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## loftje (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Dorsch*

Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe in der Andrift volle pulle auswerfen und wie auf Zander faulenzen und in der Abdrift in der Strömung halten und mit der Zeit immer etwas Schnur geben und etwas abwandern lassen?


----------

